# How to Make a Drown Set for *****????



## outdoorsman816 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello everyone. I have made up my mind on the dozen bridgers Smitty, but I have plenty of **** in the area and also have a stream so I want to try a drown set or two. Could someone explain how this is done??? Also could someone tell me what is needed. The creek bottom is fairly soft, but with a large enough stake I could pound one in securly.

Thanks Outdoorsman816


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

lol.....don't order them 'cause of me....do yourself the favor :wink:

Since no one's replied, I'll start. Keep in mind, though you're setting for '****, there's a chance you might catch a beaver, even if you don't think they're around. So, set for the largest animal you might encounter.

I pre-make 3/32" drowner cables (you can use heavy wire) with a loop on each end & an L-lock on the cable. I can loop these around line block (concrete ones, not cinder block) and use a T-handke rebar stake at the top end. Attach the trap to the drowner lock, making sure the lock is pointing towards the bottom anchor.

Bed your trap & make whatever type set you want (pocket, PVC, blind, etc.)

I also make & use 1/4" drowner rods, and just made some fittings for rebar. These can be shipped anywhere, then the trapper can buy 3/8" or 1/2" rebar locally & save an enormous shipping fee. These are adjustable.

Smitty


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

as an alternitive to slide wires, you can use a tangle stake when there is little chance of catching anything bigger than ****. to do this, just put a stake in 3-4' of water, run a wire to your trap on the bank, and then put another stake 8-12" past the other stake, making sure the top of the stakes are at the surface of the water. when the critter is caught, and tries to swim to the other bank, then swim back, it will wrap the wire around the stakes, and take up that much wire. i did this alot when i first started trapping, and had a budget that didnt include drowner locks. i used wood stakes, or i found that rebar electric fence stakes worked, and they cost about .50-.60 cents each, but they are heavy if you have to walk alot. but if you can, use slide wires.


----------

